
Putting a Bolder Face on Google  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/01/business/01marissa.html
======
indiejade
Minimalism rocks; I'm very much a fan of Mayer's design style. However, the
one thing that I think could be improved for Google search results would be a
simple bit of padding on the left border for the search results page; I
firebugged the code for a mockup here:
<http://zentu.net/snaps/googleeasyontheeyes>

:)

compare with: <http://zentu.net/snaps/googlenow>

P.S. I know this has little to nothing to do with the original article, but
I've been wanting to point out this observation for awhile now. It's semi-
related to the topic of design.

~~~
Nogwater
Straying even farther from the article, you could easily give yourself that
view of Google with the Stylish add-on for Firefox and a line of CSS.

~~~
alabut
Oh wow, Stylish rocks, way easier to use than Greasemonkey (for someone that
knows CSS at least). Thanks for the tip, I just stripped out ads and the right
column of the nytimes.

